# Gulf Shores Pier 3/13-3/14



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Fished the Gulf State pier sunday and monday, trying to get the first look at a Cobe for the season, but no dice..pompano were steady in afternoon both days, caught a limit sunday and two monday, several others catching nice pomps within the same time period. Lots of sheepshead on the pilings but the only way you were gettin those was with a snaggin hook, live fiddlers and flourocarbon wouldn't even cut it. Steady Spanish bite from late morning to early afternoon both days on gotchas, lots of juveniles but caught and saw several mature ones as well...was pleasantly surprised to see the spanish so steady. Didn't catch or see much else other than the usual trash fish slam..:wallbash:


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

welcome to the forum, nice report. sounds like its about time to dig out all my gotchas. only spanish ive been seeing are juvies but this post as well as what some guys fishing lately have told me keepers are showing up now


----------

